# Condo insurance



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

I own a condo in Puerto Aventuras and wondered if you could buy condo insurance for snow birds? Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What the heck is condo insurance for snowbirds? Will it protect you from the HOA?


----------



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't very clear. I am looking for insurance to cover my condo for weather, theft damage etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am sure that there must be local insurance agents in that area. Certainly, they would be able to offer you several options. Your neighbors in the condominium may also have suggestions. That said, you may find that self-insuring is an attractive option in Mexico. Generally, you cannot claim that which you cannot prove you owned; by having original receipts, etc. Labor for repairs can often be less expensive than the premiums for insurance.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

Mallard said:


> Sorry I wasn't very clear. I am looking for insurance to cover my condo for weather, theft damage etc.


Here's one possibility. You can easily get multiple quotes for various coverage types and amounts and deductibles on this website.
Mexico Home Insurance |Unique Mexico Policy in English | Mexpro.com


----------



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help. Greatly appreciated.


----------

